# Anybody know what this is growing in my yard?



## betawarz (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi folks,

I was mowing my front yard earlier and noticed these things sticking up out of the grass. I walked over and kicked one over with my shoe, and it came right out of the ground - no roots. The top is covered with a light red powder or dirt, but my yard has no red dirt. I smashed one open and inside of some fungus-looking speckles, along with what looks like a hard root - reminds me of a ginger root.

About a weed ago I had noticed some spots in my yard that looked like a squirrel had been trying to bury an acorn. These things are now growing in those spots.

My assumption is that they're some sort of mushroom.

Does anybody recognize these things?

I live in the north Texas region - Dallas - and we've had a small amount of rain recently, which likely helped with their growth.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Suspect it's a umber-brown puffball mushroom. The brown powder is the spores.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Powhatan said:


> Suspect it's a umber-brown puffball mushroom. The brown powder is the spores.


Good call. Here is a google image of said shroom.


----------

